# Conditoner HELP!



## Lane (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any clue what ingredient gives hair conditioner that "slip" feeling when you put it on your hair in the shower??

A HUGE THANK YOU if ya can help me out!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Probably some chemical.  Have you tried one of the recipes on the forum?  I find that you really have to shampoo the heck out of it and use a very small amount on the ends only to not get a greasy mess.  When I do get it right (about 80% of the time) its perfect.


----------



## Lane (May 30, 2008)

I found a really great recipe. It isnt super greasy and it is nice and creamy...but it seems like my hair soaks it up...you are right, it is probably some chemical  :x


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I found a really great recipe. It isnt super greasy and it is nice and creamy...but it seems like my hair soaks it up...you are right, it is probably some chemical  :x



hey but your hair soakling it up could bea good thing....meaning its using all the available moisture and nutrients


----------



## Lane (Jul 15, 2008)

Thought I would update this... The "slip" comes mostly from Silicone Oils,
Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone and Botanisil. 

However Silicone Oils, lift and strip hair of color. Which is not any good for me... I have bright red hair...like BRIGHT red... 

Anywho, I found a great way to replace the silicons using Soy Quat! 
Just in case anyone was having the same problem.


----------



## beadella (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Lane..............what is soy quat and where would one aquire such exotic sounding stuff???  

Enquiring minds wanna know.................. 8)   (I so never know whether I should use an I or an E, grammer and spelling were ALWAYS my worst subjects!!!!!!!!!!)  :roll: 

thanx oodles,

Della


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you looking for Behetrimoniun Methosulfate? I am pretty sure that I have spelled this wrong. Lol! Maybe this is your ingredient. Good Luck!


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a good conditioner recipe?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a good conditioner recipe?


Did you try the search function?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a good conditioner recipe?




ingredients:
mayonnaise (to taste)
hair


have at thee


----------



## srenee (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL...I like that Tasha.   

But meaning to sell.  I would like to have a nice set of hampoo and conditioners for gift baskets.


----------

